# Regressing Behavior



## atweedie (Apr 19, 2019)

My pup Cooper just turned 4 in Feb. He's always been a good dog. Even through the puppy stage. Two years ago we got another puppy, a miniature Dachshund. They are best buds and play together well. There has been no change in our household. Nothing new. But Cooper's behavior has recently changed. Like he's going back to his puppy stages. He's chewing on things, he started peeing, having accidents in the house. He's nipping at people when he doesn't want to do something. Yesterday my husband took the dogs out and Cooper snapped at my husband when he told him to come and clapped his hands (he claps his hands to get their attention), as they were going inside. Two days ago he chewed the leather ottoman in our living room. We had gone to dinner and were only gone for and hour and a half. Our other dog gets kenneled up, so we know it wasn't the puppy. 
We have taken him to the vet and the vet says he's in perfect health. Anyone else have issues with their dogs behavior changing like this?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

What tests did the vet do to determine it's no a physical problem?


----------



## atweedie (Apr 19, 2019)

He ran the test for Limes, which came back negative. He's great weight-wise. Isn't overweight or underweight. No changes in diet, other than eating the leather Ottoman.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would have taken a urine sample to rule out UTI, and also a full panel of blood work. Making sure they tested his thyroid levels.


----------

